# Can someone please explain the difference between an SR and a GR Commercial roofing



## Jknelson (Sep 18, 2013)

Can someone please explain the difference between an SR and a GR Commercial roofing license 

The SR stands for specialty roofing

The GR stands for general roofing 

Both are a commercial license

Any explanation would be greatly appreciated


----------

